# Phone mounting ideas/products



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I hate having my phone hanging half out of the little cubby. Sideways I can't plug it in. I was at home depot and saw this thing from nite ize. Think it was $24. It holds the phone good. Its magnetic and stays in place even with a heavy ass phone like a LGV20 plus case. Best place I could come up with to mount it was right here. It just sticks in place with a 3m pad. Cord isn't in the way either. 
It does block the passenger climate knob and temp but if you have that synced up then who cares. Plus you can just pull it off, adjust and pop it back on if you had to.
Any other phone mounting ideas out there?










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought a 6’ apple lightning cable, drilled a small hole and ran it behind the climate control down into the arm rest storage bin. This gives it a good clean look without having wires all over and the phone handing out. 









Tapatalk









And I mounted my garage door opener in there. 

Paul


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow! How did you run/fish the wire to the armrest? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Jonmike said:


> Wow! How did you run/fish the wire to the armrest?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I ran the cable out the side and tucked it in the bottom all the way to the back. I then popped the trim off on the back of the armrest and drilled a hole to feed the cable. I love having it in there. It’s a nice clean look and I can still hold my phone with ease. I originally ran the cable into the glovebox but it got annoying when someone was in the passenger seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Why not just order the Euro-Spec Qi Wireless Charger to replace the plastic blank under the rubber trim where your phone is resting inside the console?

5NA 980 611 B


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

pillpusher84 said:


> Why not just order the Euro-Spec Qi Wireless Charger to replace the plastic blank under the rubber trim where your phone is resting inside the console?
> 
> 5NA 980 611 B


Thought about that but with the phone needing to be plugged in to use Apple CarPlay it would not work well for me. 

If CarPlay was wireless then it would be a great idea. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

The Qi charger in your photo looks like a great fit for the Tiguan. Where can it be found?

Thanks

n


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

pillpusher84 said:


> Why not just order the Euro-Spec Qi Wireless Charger to replace the plastic blank under the rubber trim where your phone is resting inside the console?
> 
> 5NA 980 611 B


May I ask where you find this and how much was it? Does it wire into the car without cutting any wires or splicing into the fuse box??


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

nipp0n said:


> The Qi charger in your photo looks like a great fit for the Tiguan. Where can it be found?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> n


Since the other dude didn't answer you here's where I found it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-MQB-wi...h=item23a988c9ce:g:zwcAAOSwoIpbkBR8:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I ordered the VW right angle lightning cable that’s 30cm. Perfect length to lay my iPhone XS in the cubby and the cable doesn’t get bent like the Apple lightning cables that eventually fail due to the bending.


----------

